

Ask HN: work for Apple or continue bootstrapping my startup - throwawayapple

I need HN's advice. I have been bootstrapping a first startup that failed. Now I am starting a new one, but no income in sight.<p>On the other hand, Apple is offering me a high-paying job as a senior developer. Because it's Apple and their working conditions are crazy, plus all the secrecy, there is just no way to pursue a bootstrapped startup on the side. For Apple, you're all in or you are out.<p>What should I do?<p>[kept anonymous for obvious reasons]
======
keiferski
A startup business is supposed to make money. Don't get caught up in the "oh,
we'll worry about revenues later" nonsense.

If you have no idea how your startup will make money, get the job at Apple.

------
steventruong
This is just an assumption but I assume you applied for the job at Apple and
must have had some sort of interview to know that its a high paying gig. If
you've gone that far, coupled with what others have already echoed, Apple
should be the right choice for you.

~~~
throwawayapple
Yes, this is not a hypothetical.

But am I wasting my "entrepreneurial skills" by going for work for a large
company, even if it's called Apple?

~~~
steventruong
Being an entrepreneur is more than a set of "skills". If you have to ask, you
should be working for Apple. There shouldn't be any doubt and this post
wouldn't exist otherwise. Having said that, there is something to be said in
regards to "a time to learn and a time to earn". You sound like your in a
phase in your life where you still have a lot to learn and a lot to make up in
your mind. Pursue entrepreneurship when its the only thing in your thoughts
and you aim to take it head on without a doubt. Currently, that's not the
case.

------
drKarl
Because you said "no income in sight", and it is a "high-paying job" I would
say go work for Apple. That way you will

1) Get more experience, that will prove valuable if you ever found another
startup

2) Broaden your connections and networking. That is extremely valuable if you
found a startup later.

3) Save some cash with your "high-paying job" so that later it would be safer
for you to pursue your enterpreneur dreams.

Yes, that would mean delaying your dream of becoming an enterpreneur and
startup owner, but not necessarily give it up completely, and it has
advantages if you can delay your gratification...

------
twog
I went through a very similar stage like this over the past summer. I was
trying to boot strap a number of startups that ultimately didnt pan out, and I
was finally working on one that was making some income (but still ramen
status). Around June, I was offered a job working with a VC firm, which I
ultimately took. So far, I think I have made the right decision. While this is
also an "all-in" position, I have found that the few free moments I have can
be used to think clearly on my next ventures I plan to build. Dont
underestimate the stress that will evaporate when you have steady income.

------
Irishsteve
As you are asking the question I'm assuming you'd like to work for Apple.

My basis is that you've mentioned nothing about the company you are looking to
start.

~~~
throwawayapple
What info should I add about the startup I'm working on right now? It's one of
those Web 2.0 projects, hard to tell if it will ever make money. It's kind of
cool, has a few users, needs a lot of work to grow it seriously and attract
real funding.

------
theThirdMan
Not a hacker by any means, but I think any entrepreneur should have the same
qualities.

If you are even asking this question, especially for others to decide for you,
you should just take the Apple job.

The start-up will only be a success if you KNOW it will. You cant be
predisposed to having any doubts. You seem to lack the confidence and
determination required to be an entrepreneur. I'm sorry if it seems I am being
harsh, but it takes more than an idea to become successful with something like
this.

~~~
throwawayapple
I have been eating ramen noodles for two years, so the determination certainly
was there. Would you spend 5 years of your life on ramen? When is enough,
enough?

------
runjake
Work for Apple, learn a lot. Nothing says you can't leave Apple later and
pursue something.

